# A Gift for Sebastian's Little Girl With Love from her Forum Family



## Carolyn

Greetings Folks,

If you are not aware of the latest turn of events for Sebastian'sLittle Girl, she has a very serious case of Rheumatory Arthritis andit's unfortunately progressing at a very quick pace. This is a veryserious, debilitating, painful disease. There is a good chance that shecould end up in a wheelchair. Raspberry and SLG are not ones to whineor complain, but they are having quite a time trying to battle thishorrific disease. 

As Raspberry said in her request for prayers thread on Page8, "I carry her a lot. In the grocery store, toand from the car, stuff like that. I've also been sleeping with her alot again. I'm concerned about how the cooler weather will effect her.The doctor recommended a hot tub again for the winter. My jobis going great, so maybe that hot tub is a possibility for this winteryet."

Raspberry and family could use all the help they could get.Wouldn't it be nice if we could help ease her pain bycontributing toward the funds to purchase a hot tub for her? That said,a paypal account has been set up and the funds will go right intoRaspberry's banking account. She will recieve your name andamount donated directly. If you wish to send a donationtoward a hot tub for this precious child, you may do so by creating anaccount in paypal ( http://paypal.com )and then go over to the file that says Send Money. The email addressyou want to send it to is [email protected] *Those that don'twant to go through PayPal* can send a donation to me. PrivateMessage me for my address. (Click on my name, a drop down menu willappear, and click on Send Private Message.) When sending your donationvia "snail mail", write on the outside of the envelope "FOR SLG" and Iwill forward it to RaspberrySwirl and SLG, unopened.

I want to make it very clear that Raspberry did not ask for orexpect this _at all_. This is quite out of the norm todo something like this, but I know how loved SLG is and how our memberswant to help and feel so hopeless. You can make adifference. Even a small donation is most appreciated.

Thank you for any help you can give.

Most sincerely,

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Carolyn, I tried clicking on the link and it's asking me for a password.


----------



## Carolyn

I'm working on it, Dear Heart.? Sorry.? I've got them on the phone now.? Will update when I get an answer.

:hug:

I'll let you know what the email account is so that you can Send Money to that address - straight to Ms. Razzamattaz.? 





With PayPal, you can send money to anyone with an email address bysimply signing up for a PayPal account. When you are logged into youraccount, click the Send Money tab. Then enter your recipient's emailaddress and the amount you would like to send. With PayPal you can sendpayments in one of these currencies: 

Canadian Dollar 
Euro 
Pound Sterling 
U.S. Dollar 
Yen 
Australian Dollar

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Thanks! I'll check back again when I'm back from lunch.

Good thing you caught me on payday!:wink:


----------



## lyndsy

Peter and I will most certainly be happy to help!

SLG and Raz are family! and when family needs you, family gets you! Raz has ALWAYS been there for me!

I'll be watching this thread to see when the link is good to go...

Hang in there sweetie pie!

The Monkeys! Miss Emma, Daytona, Peter, and I love you very much, and we will help with all we can.

:kiss:


----------



## 

A Little Information forthose with out the time to look upthe Disease . 

What Is Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis?

Juvenile rheumatoid arthritis is arthritis that causes jointinflammation and stiffness for more than 6 weeks in a child of 16 yearsof age or less. Inflammation causes redness, swelling, warmth, andsoreness in the joints, although many children with JRA do not complainof joint pain. Any joint can be affected and inflammation may limit themobility of affected joints. One type of JRA can also affect theinternal organs. Doctors classify JRA into three types by the number ofjoints involved, the symptoms, and the presence or absence of certainantibodies found by a blood test. (Antibodies are special proteins madeby the immune system.) These classifications help the doctor determinehow the disease will progress and whether the internal organs or skinis affected.


*Pauciarticular* (PAW-see-are-TICK-you-lar)--Pauciarticularmeans that four or fewer joints are affected. Pauciarticular is themost common form of JRA; about half of all children with JRA have thistype. Pauciarticular disease typically affects large joints, such asthe knees. Girls under age 8 are most likely to develop this type ofJRA.

Some children have special kinds of antibodies in the blood. One iscalled antinuclear antibody (ANA) and one is called rheumatoid factor.Eye disease affects about 20 to 30 percent of children withpauciarticular JRA. Up to 80 percent of those with eye disease alsotest positive for ANA and the disease tends to develop at aparticularly early age in these children. Regular examinations by anophthalmologist (a doctor who specializes in eye diseases) arenecessary to prevent serious eye problems such as iritis (inflammationof the iris, the colored part of the eye) or uveitis (inflammation ofthe uvea, or the inner eye). Some children with pauciarticular diseaseoutgrow arthritis by adulthood, although eye problems can continue andjoint symptoms may recur in some people.


*Polyarticular*--About 30 percent of all children with JRA havepolyarticular disease. In polyarticular disease, five or more jointsare affected. The small joints, such as those in the hands and feet,are most commonly involved, but the disease may also affect largejoints. Polyarticular JRA often is symmetrical; that is, it affects thesame joint on both sides of the body. Some children with polyarticulardisease have an antibody in their blood called IgM rheumatoid factor(RF). These children often have a more severe form of the disease,which doctors consider to be similar in many ways to adult rheumatoidarthritis.


*Systemic*--Besides joint swelling, the systemic form of JRA ischaracterized by fever and a light skin rash, and may also affectinternal organs such as the heart, liver, spleen, and lymph nodes.Doctors sometimes call it Still's disease. Almost all children withthis type of JRA test negative for both RF and ANA. The systemic formaffects 20 percent of all children with JRA. A small percentage ofthese children develop arthritis in many joints and can have severearthritis that continues into adulthood.
What Causes Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis?

JRA is an autoimmune disorder, which means that the body mistakenlyidentifies some of its own cells and tissues as foreign. The immunesystem, which normally helps to fight off harmful, foreign substancessuch as bacteria or viruses, begins to attack healthy cells andtissues. The result is inflammation--marked by redness, heat, pain, andswelling. Doctors do not know why the immune system goes awry inchildren who develop JRA. Scientists suspect that it is a two-stepprocess. First, something in a child's genetic makeup gives them atendency to develop JRA; then an environmental factor, such as a virus,triggers the development of JRA.

What Are the Symptoms and Signs of Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis?

The most common symptom of all types of JRA is persistent jointswelling, pain, and stiffness that typically is worse in the morning orafter a nap. The pain may limit movement of the affected joint althoughmany children, especially younger ones, will not complain of pain. JRAcommonly affects the knees and joints in the hands and feet. One of theearliest signs of JRA may be limping in the morning because of anaffected knee. Besides joint symptoms, children with systemic JRA havea high fever and a light skin rash. The rash and fever may appear anddisappear very quickly. Systemic JRA also may cause the lymph nodeslocated in the neck and other parts of the body to swell. In some cases(less than half), internal organs including the heart and, very rarely,the lungs may be involved.

Eye inflammation is a potentially severe complication that sometimesoccurs in children with pauciarticular JRA. Eye diseases such as iritisand uveitis often are not present until some time after a child firstdevelops JRA.

Typically, there are periods when the symptoms of JRA are better ordisappear (remissions) and times when symptoms are worse (flare-ups).JRA is different in each child--some may have just one or two flare-upsand never have symptoms again, while others experience many flare-upsor even have symptoms that never go away.

Some children with JRA may have growth problems. Depending on theseverity of the disease and the joints involved, growth in affectedjoints may be too fast or too slow, causing one leg or arm to be longerthan the other. Overall growth may also be slowed. Doctors areexploring the use of growth hormones to treat this problem. JRA alsomay cause joints to grow unevenly or to one side.

Doctors usually suspect JRA, along with several other possibleconditions, when they see children with persistent joint pain orswelling, unexplained skin rashes and fever, or swelling of lymph nodesor inflammation of internal organs. A diagnosis of JRA also isconsidered in children with an unexplained limp or excessive clumsiness.

No one test can be used to diagnose JRA. A doctor diagnoses JRA bycarefully examining the patient and considering the patient's medicalhistory, the results of laboratory tests, and x rays that help rule outother conditions.


*Symptoms*--One important consideration in diagnosing JRA isthe length of time that symptoms have been present. Joint swelling orpain must last for at least 6 weeks for the doctor to consider adiagnosis of JRA. Because this factor is so important, it may be usefulto keep a record of the symptoms, when they first appeared, and whenthey are worse or better.


*Laboratory tests*--Laboratory tests, usually blood tests,cannot by themselves provide the doctor with a clear diagnosis. Butthese tests can be used to help rule out other conditions and to helpclassify the type of JRA that a patient has. Blood may be taken to testfor RF and ANA, and to determine the erythrocyte sedimentation rate(ESR).


ANA is found in the blood more often than RF, and both are found inonly a small portion of JRA patients. The RF test helps the doctor tellthe difference among the three types of JRA.


ESR is a test that measures how quickly red blood cells fall to thebottom of a test tube. Some people with rheumatic disease have anelevated ESR or "sed rate" (cells fall quickly to the bottom of thetest tube), showing that there is inflammation in the body. Not allchildren with active joint inflammation have an elevated ESR.

*X rays*--X rays are needed if the doctor suspects injury tothe bone or unusual bone development. Early in the disease, some x rayscan show cartilage damage. In general, x rays are more useful later inthe disease, when bones may be affected.


*Other diseases*--Because there are many causes of joint painand swelling, the doctor must rule out other conditions beforediagnosing JRA. These include physical injury, bacterial or viralinfection, Lyme disease, inflammatory bowel disease, lupus,dermatomyositis, and some forms of cancer. The doctor may useadditional laboratory tests to help rule out these and other possibleconditions


----------



## Stephanie

Thanks for putting this up Carolyn. I've been thinking of themnonstop all day since Iread that post.


----------



## Carolyn

What many people don't know or forget is thatRaspberrySwirl has Lupus and can become crippled herself. There are noguarantees as to where her own life and job at this point will takeher. The side effects of the drugs that help Raspberry are extremelydifficult to deal with. I won't get into it, but believe me, it'sdevastating. She can pick up SLG right now, but her own health is justas shakey and painful as SLG's. 

I had a forum member, Elf Mommy, jump on this issue and others have asked how they can help as well.

I don't wish to turn this forum into a fundraiser, but in this case,since so many know and love Raspberry and her daughter and they're sucha crucial part of the fun we have here, I made an exception.

The account in paypal has now been set up. You can send money bycreating an account there for free at paypal.com and then when you havean account, you'll see a file that says, "Send Money". You can sendyour gift to the email address of [email protected] 

Thank you so much! If there's a chance that we can make a small difference in this family's life, it would be so meaningful.


* * * * * *

As Buck would always say, "What goes around, comes around."

Much Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

Thanks, Carolyn!


----------



## Carolyn

Bless your heart, BunnyMom. :tears2:


:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

As many of youknow, it's not often that I'm at a loss for words. Now is one of thosetimes.

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> As many of you know, it's notoften that I'm at a loss for words. Now is one of thosetimes.




:shock2: I can't believe we finally shut you up. 

Gypsy and I were just laughing about how you always have a comeback. We can never stump you.

Hey Raspberry? The issue you have is with Lupus not Lepus, right??? :dunno:

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank you soooooooooooo much!!!!everyone! thankyou!



Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## CorkysMom

Not able to do much...but I truly hope it helps....life stinks right now being on disability myself!!!! 

I hope everything that is being done helps them get what they need to make things easier on SLG!


----------



## Lissa

How long will you be accepting money? I don't get paid until next Wednesday.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Raz and SLG I am so sorry for this. I am going to talk to hubby and see if we can swing a few bucks to help all of you guys. 

You are in my prayers everyday.

Angel andMeatHead


----------



## Carolyn

Lissa wrote:


> How long will you be accepting money??




* * * * * *

As long as it takes.



If everyone that read this thread gave $1.00, it would go a Long Way towards her hot tub/comfort/relief.

"Dad" works 2 jobs, and Raspberry runs a business, her family, fightsoff Lupus, and watches her child in pain Every Day - and there'snothing she can do.



ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Sebastians Little Girl wrote:


> Thank you soooooooooooo much!!!! everyone! thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> Sebastian's Little Girl



Hey!!!! :growl:

This was supposed to be a SECRET! What're you doin here??????

Tucker is NOT Happy!! :wink:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Uh oh SLG you got yelled at. That is not nice Carolyn. 

I am going to do something to. This young girl reminds me of my neice Irarely see or hear from. About 2x a month I hear from her when she iswith my mom. I see SLG alot more than my neice and she has a specialplace for me.


----------



## LuvaBun

Carolyn, Thank you for doing this. SLG is very special to all of us here, and we love her and her family to pieces.

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yes, thank you Carolyn! I knew it would take off if you worked it out. 

What big hearts our members have!!!

My contribution is on its way!


----------



## Carolyn

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Yes, thank you Carolyn! I knew it would take off if you worked it out.
> 
> What big hearts our members have!!!
> 
> My contribution is on its way!



Bless your heart, Minda! ray: :kiss:

You had faith in our members and look at how they're coming through!

Thank you for the inspiration.

* * * * * *

Let's make one thing clear.

It's each and every one of you that I thank and bow down to. Big Deal I started this thread. That means Nothing. 

It's the ones who answered the call that are to be thanked.

We're on our way to giving the hot tub that will bring comfort to SLG. 
:bath: 

God, I hope we can pull this off for this precious child before the cold weather and pain sets in. 

ray:

Thank you all SO Much. 
:tears2:

This community, it's prayers, and Love continually ceases to amaze me. We've worked miracles.

:thanks:

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi

Having RA myself and I definitely want to helpSLG out. I'm short on cash right now with my new job, but I'msure I could do something. However, I don't doPayPal. I had a bad experience (not with PayPal) but letsjust say that I don't give my bank or credit card numbers ever onanything. Is there any way I could send a money order orsomething?

Jen


----------



## edwinf8936

I have maxed my Paypal account out buying rabbitthings and clocks and beer steins. I use money orders andchecks now. I don't want to get verified on Paypal and havemy bank account info there. Any idea?



Ed


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:shock:Igot home from taking SLG to soccer practice and thepharmacy,and there were 9 email notifications that said wehad over $300.00 already!!






Raspberry


----------



## 

:jumpforjoy:YIPPPPPPIIIEEEE!!!!!!!!

we are on our way whohooooooo ,

still waiting on a return Phone call tho onder::waiting:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

On your way to ??


----------



## mygrl2k3

I am sorry she is feeling so hurt.. as of rightnow I dont have any cash I could offer cause payday is a weekaway.. If the need is still there in a week, I am sure Icould spare something. Every dollar counts rights. 

Cristy


----------



## Carolyn

Believe me, the need is still going to be therenext week and the week after that. Every dollar helps. Pleasedon't apologize for being unable to 'give more'. The factthat you're giving anything means the World to this child's ease ofsuffering.

*Those that don't to use paypal,*but do wish to contribute to this great cause tohelp this child can send me their donation with a note on the outsideof the envelope saying "For SLG" and I'll forward it to Raspberryunopened, of course. PM me for my address.

Just look at how all of your small donations have added up though! Itold Raspberry not to get too psyched because she'd probably get only afew dollars. I _know_ how poor we all are and how hard it is,especially these days to part with our money, but again, I'll quoteBuck: *"What goes around, comes around."* Thankyou so much for putting yourselves out. This is a great start towardsSLG's comfort and ease of pain for the cold weather approaching.

:thanks:






God Bless each and every one of you.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> On your way to ??




Huh???


----------



## TinysMom

I shared this in a PM with Carolyn and she said I might want to suggest it here...so I am.

Tiny made a donation yesterday - actually, I did...but you know what Imean. I couldn't afford much - but I thought it was easier tocome up with an amount when I looked at my approximate budget forTiny's treats for one month. Of course, he has plenty oftreats already...but *if* he were to go without them for one month(which he wouldn't)....how much would that be?

And that's how much *he* donated via. paypal. It wasn'tmuch...just the cost of some craisins and yogurt chips andbananas. 

However, for some who might want to give but aren't sure how to come up with the money...here are some suggestions:

a. donate your soda money for one weeks' worth of sodas atwork? Just drink water...for one week...for SLG's health'ssake...and donate that amount.

b. pack your lunch for one week...don't buy fast-food orwhatever. Take the amount you'd save - and donate it.

c. Skip a treat for a week..maybe its the movies....send thatamount...or maybe you can rent a movie instead of going out to themovies

d. Do you normally go out for Sunday lunch? Maybe pack a homemade picnic this Sunday and send your savings.

e. Save your spare change for a week or a month orwhatever...and donate that. So what if you have to rollpennies? Isn't she worth it?

Many of us can't afford to send anything...and if you're in thatposition - you can still do something for SLG. Send yourthoughts and prayers her way....post on her thread cheerful things tocheer her up. Send her a FREE internet postcard or greetingcard. Write a letter (snail mail) and have Carolyn forwardit. Take a picture of your rabbit(s) (.17 to develop atWalmart if its handy) and send it to her with some "get well wishes"written on back - from the rabbit.

Also - and all of us on the forum can do this....or at least those ofus in the US. Write to your senator andcongressman. Make them aware of this illness...that fundingis needed to help find a way to stop it. If you need to -write to your favorite celebrity and ask them to donate to thisneed.....even if its by playing on some celebrity game show.Raise awareness of this ailment/disease and the need for a cure.

Doing any of these things -may ultimately help SLG.

Thanks for taking the time to read my ramblings.

Peg

P.S. I truly believe that when we have an open heart and giveto others - we're ultimately blessed in someway. Sometimes itis financial...sometimes it is just in knowing we did the rightthing. We were shocked yesterday at Art's paystatement...turns out that it was larger than usual...by 8.5 times thesmall amount we donated to SLG. So you see....Tiny won't haveto go without his treats....(I'm sure he's relieved)....


----------



## RaspberrySwirl




----------



## Stephanie

I too plan on donating, either today or whenDave gets paid next Thursday. We're on a single income (doing ok buthave to budget of course), and I need to make sure all the bills are inorder first. We're all caught up on everything so far, and just boughtfood for both the cats and rabbits, including litter. So they're allset for that. 

Anything helps in caused like these. Even if you can only give tenbucks, that's ten bucks towards the end goal. Even if it's five. Justthink, if we all donated just five, and 500 of us donated just five,that's $2500, just to give you an idea.


----------



## Carolyn

Excellent suggestions,Peg

.And so very true,Stephanie.:highfive:

As I said folks, don't worry until not being able to give rightaway. This post is going to be around for a while. 

I've shared it with a couple of friends and acquaintances that aren'teven on this board and don't know Raspberry and SLG, but they were soempathetic to this Beautiful Child having such a serious issue thatthey are going to, or already have, sent a donation.

I just hope and pray that she can have a hot tub by the time the cold weather hits. 





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

It feels good to have been able to help such a great kid!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> It feels good to have been able to help such a great kid!



I've been trying to figure out who that angel from Spring Valley, NY was!!! :angel:

I didn't recognize your off-forum name! 

Thank you! 





*****

I'm having Carolyn help me sort out whois who, so I can begin the Thank You process! There are going to be somany!


----------



## BunnyMom

Ras, you are so sweet!


----------



## BunnyMom

Maybe next summer we can have a "Bunnies Hot-Tub Party" in Kansas!

:groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Hey we'll be there. I would love to meet youguys. Carolyn, SLG, Raz many more I would love to meet all of you guys.Your donation will be coming through.


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> Maybe next summer we can have a "Bunnies Hot-Tub Party" in Kansas!
> 
> :groupparty::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:




Greatidea!


----------



## FreddysMom

hehe where is the picture of Sebastian in his Speedo?

---------

teeheee here it is .. hope he enjoys the hot tub too!


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That picture of Sebbie is hilarious! He's ready for the hot tub!

Laura


----------



## 

I cant see the PICTURE!!!!whaaaaaaaa !!! no fair I have bee redXed


----------



## BunnyMommy

Oh, my sweet precious little baby!!!!!

Thank you, Carolyn, for making me aware of this thread. 

I'm going to sneak offline from work right now for just a minute and make a donation. 

SLG, His Majesty the King sends his most humble concerns and well wishes. 

Love,

BunnyMommy


P.S. My husband had RA before we married and in the earlierpart of our marriage which we beseeched God to heal ... and He did! ...There's always hope in Christ.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

:shock:$396.00 in 24 hours!!!

You guys areamazing!



SLG and I are going to have a lot of Thank You cards to write! 

Raspberry


----------



## CorkysMom

OMG FreddysMom that is hysterical...very wrong...but hysterical!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am setting up my paypalnow. It might be a few days to get thebank account finalized before I can send money from Canada.

Rainbows!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

WE will send you some next week. We all careabout you SLG and we do not want to see you in pain and see you comeback here to talk to all of us.

Praying for you

Angel, DJ, and MeatHead


----------



## Carolyn

To all that have answered this cry for help, a special card for you.

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=VE25891521

Thank you again, and again, and again.

:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


Sincerely with Love and Gratitude,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

By the way, FreddysMom,

Sebastian doesn't _do_ hot tubs. :nonono:

SLG mentioned having a hot tub bunny. :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwwwwwwwww SLG is such a sweetie.


----------



## pamela227

aww im so sorry to hear aboutslg:sad: ive donated some money sorry itisnt much.. wish i could donate more but im in between jobs right somoneys kinda tight.
youre in our thoughts &amp; prayers!

~pam
:angelandbunny:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

My family hasalways teased me just a bit about my bunny forum.:?Especially after that 24 hour drive to the Bunny BoathouseParty this summer! :shock:Well, I had to brag on my "forumfamily" so I emailed some of my friends and family and inserted a linkto this thread so show them what you all have done for SLG.

They have read it and thought it has beenso unbelievable. My two little nephews read it with my sisteryesterday. When SLG and I got home from the football game last night,there on my deskwere two crinkled envelopes with writing inpencil across them, theywere from her cousins. They donatedmoney from their very own piggy banks to chip in with all ofyou!



SLG called them this morning and toldthem she wanted them to join her in that tub as soon as we got it here!

Our total is at $435.00!!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Awesome! How incredibly sweet of them!  Friends AND Family chipping in. We'll have you that tub in no time!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh Raz that is so sweet Of them to help you guys out.

I have a story about young kids like that. 2 years ago my husband and Ihad to take my dog of 10 years to have him put to sleep. The hardestthing I have gone through. Well we went out to cut grass to keep ourminds off of this situations. My husband made a phone call to hisbrother and his brothers kids so they know that Isaac had passed on tothe rainbow bridge. An hour later my husband made a phone call to ourvoice mail and each one of his brothers kids talked on there telling usthat they are with us and praying for us also they pitched in and got amoney order of 15 dollars from their allowances. Now I did not ask foranything but they wanted to because Isaac was part of their lives for 4yrs and they truly loved him too.

SLG everyone loves you here and wants you to get better.

I am still praying for you.

angel and Meathead


----------



## Carolyn

Bunny People, especially This Group, are loving,kind, giving, patient people. You have to be to be into rabbits. Ifyou're not, the rabbit(s) will teach you the way. You learn quickly toLive for Today because you never know what tomorrow will bring.

RaspberrySwirl and SLG put so much heart and soul into this forum. It's people like them that make this Forum a Family.

* * * * * * * * * 

TO: SLG'S FAMILY and FRIENDS,

Welcome to _Our_ World! :wave:


-Carolyn


----------



## onnie

My donation will be in the post with in the next few days to help this sweet child:bambiandthumper:tusker:


----------



## juicyjuicee

Oh i wish i could donate but i'm only 16 andcan't use a Credit card. My mom wouldn't like the idea of donatingonline even if she knew the whole story behind it. But what ican do is send my thoughts and prayers to you and yourFamily.It looks like the money is rolling inalreadyGood luck!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*juicyjuicee wrote:*


> Oh i wish i could donate but i'm only 16 and can't use aCredit card. My mom wouldn't like the idea of donating onlineeven if she knew the whole story behind it. But what i can do is sendmy thoughts and prayers to you and your Family.Itlooks like the money is rolling in alreadyGoodluck!


If you want to donate I am sure they could work somethingout with you on that. Pm Carolyn.


----------



## Carolyn

*Those that don't want to go throughPayPal* can send a donation to me. Private Message me for myaddress. (Click on my name, a drop down menu will appear, and click onSend Private Message.) 

When sending your donation via "snail mail", write on the outside ofthe envelope "FOR SLG" and I will forward it to RaspberrySwirl and SLG,unopened.

$435 sounds like a lot, but $2,000 is what it'll take to get the hot tub she needs. 

Every Dollar Counts. 

* * * * * *

When I asked SLG what her favorite part of this Mission we're on forher is, her response was, "Welllll...that they all care about me. TheyRespect me, and I respect them."


:sunshine:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

That is great and it is going up. I sure hope she can get this soon before it gets really cold.

SLG and Raz I sure hope this works out for you guys. I sure hope thatsomeday we can meet up and get to know eachother. I would love to meetSebbie and I am sure you would love to meet MeatHead too.


----------



## Sebastian

Hey everyone,

I am SLG's aunt, Michelle. I was diagnosed with RA at the ageof 8 and have lived with it all my life. I am in tears overthe love and kindness you all are showing my niece. Onlysomeone who suffers chronic, daily pain can understand what yourgenerous donations mean to SLG. 

I am also concerned about Raspberry's health and her ability to cope,so in addition to praying for SLG, pray for Raspberry too. Mychurch has been praying and my pastor says to expect good thingssoon. But it's people like you who's heartfelt prayers reachthe heavens, that make the difference. 

You're all awesome!! God Bless you!!


----------



## onnie

Bless you and all your family as well'as a childi to went through a lot of tests and xray's as i was suffering fromsevere pain in my legs to the point where i could'nt walk at times andwould callapse in the school playground.I also had to have physio on myback as i have an arch in my spine.Thankfully it turned out to be withme my bones were growing much to fast so my muscles in my legs werebeing stretched and the pain was horrendous.I'd hate to think of thepain slg must be going through and maybe have to cope with it all herlife is so cruel'but she seems to cope very well for a child of herage.I just hope she finds some relief from having this pool it must beso stressfull having to watch your child suffer so and not being ableto help'let's hope they find a cure oneday. Goodluck to youall you have a lot of friends willing to try and help.Onnie:hug:


----------



## Carolyn

*Sebastian wrote:*


> I am also concerned about Raspberry's health and her abilityto cope, so in addition to praying for SLG, pray for Raspberrytoo.




I'm concerned about Raspberry's health as well. She wouldn'tspeak up if something was bothering or hurting her. They'rethe kind of people that you have to keep a close eye on.

I'm glad you stopped in Michelle! Don't be afraidto share this post with those people at church! Winter'sgoing to be here before we know it, and we still have a long way to go.







-Carolyn


----------



## JimD

Good thoughts and prayers sent your way, Raz &amp; SLG! ray:

~JimD &amp; the crew


----------



## Lissa

Ihave to say this. Justseeing pictures of SLG really makes me want a little girl of myown. What a beautiful, determined little girl.


----------



## Carolyn

SLG is getting much worse. Doctors report was quite upsetting yesterday.

:sad:





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

That's sad news! But I'm not giving up hope!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I am praying so hard for SLG and we have gottenbad news this morning as well for DJ's mom. I will bring the old threadup and it will be in there.


----------



## Zee

Oh No !!! That is not good

Sending that cute little face lots of hugs !!!!!
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> SLG is getting much worse. Doctors report was quite upsetting yesterday.


----------



## mygrl2k3

I am so sorry to hear she is gettingworse.  No words can make herbetter. It's just too sad.

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I'm sorry Ihaven't been around much. Way too many doctors appointments... Five inthe last two days! :shock:Thank you for your support. I haveposted an update on SLG in her prayer thread]http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9325&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=151252]here[/url].

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

I'm glad you've shared the story, Raspberry. 






I took SLG to the physical therapistyesterday to be fitted for a brace. When we first got there he watchedher walk and then had her stand in some different positions. He wasdoing a lot of things that really had nothing to do with her ankles andI was becoming concerned. He finally turned to me and said he thinksone of her legs is shorter than the other. I thought I was going to getsick. 

Severe damage to the joints, which results in stunted growth, or nogrowth, is one of the things I've feared the most. The PTcouldn't tell without xrays what part of her leg was shorter and he wasgoing to call her Rheumatologist today and talk to him about what weneed to do next regarding an orthodic or whatever. I'm beginning tofeel very worn out and frazzled. 

SLG on the other hand seems to think her new brace is very cool!


----------



## Nicky Snow

What a precious little girl. her positiveoutlook and joy for life makes her an angel on earth. learning abouther and her wonderful family, give me the courage and faith to be abetter person.

lotsa prayers and love from my family to Rasberry's,

Nicole


----------



## edwinf8936

:sad:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I know this iscommon, but with SLG they have always measured her bones because of thepossibility of this happening to her joints. She has always grownevenly up until now. I sure hope and pray that it's notrelated to the JRA... I haven't heard anything from them yet.

I hope you all don't misunderstand. I'mnot saying the idea of her having a disability, or anyone else for thatmatter, having a disability, makes me ill. *It was the realizationthat her disease might be progressing that made me feel ill.*

Raspberry


----------



## CorkysMom

Completely understood, its got to bedevistating... I love to see the pics of herwith Sebbie, he seems SO good with her...I'm so glad she has him tosnuggle with, I'm sure it helps to get her mind off things.


----------



## Stephanie

Don't worry about it too much, Ed?? How can yousay that?? This isn't a normal "one leg shorter than the other"situation. Yes, a lot of us do have that, myself included, due tovarious reasons. This is *MUCH *more serious than what everyoneelse deals with. Adjustments won't fix this problem. Getting a shoelift won't ease her pain. This is literally effecting the way she'sgrowing. Look at how young she is and tell me it isn't cause forconcern. 

I'm sorry, that just really made me angry and I had to say something.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

It's okay. I knowwhere Ed was coming from. He was just saying that with all the otherthings I am worrying about, that this may not be significant in the"big picture". He thinks like my husband does, so I understand wherehis heart is. 

And then here comes Stephanie with clawsout, ready to defend us! You guys are all great! But listen,don't let my stress make you snap at each other. We need all thepositive vibes we can get around here! 

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Stephanie

**Retracts claws**

Sorry!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> It's okay. I know where Ed wascoming from. He was just saying that with all the other things I amworrying about, that this may not be significant in the "big picture".He thinks like my husband does, so I understand where his heartis.
> 
> And then here comes Stephanie with clawsout, ready to defend us! You guys are all great! But listen,don't let my stress make you snap at each other. We need all thepositive vibes we can get around here!
> 
> Thanks for all the support.


I get $3.50 every other day for cleaning rabbit cages. And my dad willmatch what i make!! I am planning on sending what I made today and whati make on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday! And daddy will match that money!!

YOUR HOT TUB IS ON THE WAY BABY!!

-Dainelle


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> I get $3.50 every other day for cleaning rabbit cages. Andmy dad will match what i make!! I am planning on sending what I madetoday and what i make on Friday, Sunday and Tuesday! And daddy willmatch that money!!
> 
> YOUR HOT TUB IS ON THE WAY BABY!!
> 
> -Dainelle


:shock:


----------



## Ty-bee

Omg I've been away from the board for awhile nowjust dealing with my own problems. How upsetting to come back and seethis! Payday is a week away for us and I'm not sure how much we'll beable to give but I'll be pming Carolyn for her address nonetheless. Thethought of a child going through so much pain is heartbreaking and itmakes my own troubles seem so small.

Sending my thoughts and prayers to your family,

Shannon


----------



## The Missus

Truly, the title "Forum Family" says it all!!!What wonderful love, support and prayers are happening plus all thegenerous donations......at this difficult time for SLG.Knowing there are folks all over the universe pulling together isfantastic.

One is never alone on the forum!!!? Buck used to tell me this and now I know what he was talking about!!!


----------



## Zee

A big surprise coming later today from me and the girls.

We cannot do much, but I hope the surprise will do. Until later xxxx

:rose:


----------



## Zee

Ok, Here is my contribution to SLG and RAZZ

Here for the main page http://clix.to/bunnies

or to go straight to the page http://ziggy2004.bravehost.com/SLG.html

Even if one person sees this, and is able to help then it has been worthwhile.

People should about this precious little girl and how much she all means to us.

Razz - I hope this truely helps you and SLG

With Love

Zara and the Girls


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Zara that is incredible! I am stunned. You people just don't stop...

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

What a beautiful tribute, Zee! :tears2:

I hope we can raise more money. She needs it.

-Carolyn


----------



## Zee

I couldn't help financially, but I can most certainly help in other ways.

:hug:
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> What a beautiful tribute, Zee! :tears2:
> 
> I hope we can raise more money. She needs it.
> 
> -Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

That picture was taken within the past year when she and 'Bastian were watching Saturday morning cartoons.



-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

I LOVE This Picture of SLG!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Wow! I am still soamazed at how this thing happened! So many of you reached out to us.Those who could not helpfinancially,still floodedme with PMs full oflove, and support.SLG and I feelso blessed to be a part of this family. 

We have received 484.00! 

I'm going to try to go this week ornext,and do some looking at tubs. I thinkhavingthat much to put down on a tub might make it so that I will be able tofinance the rest and have a manageablepayment!

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. :kiss:

RaspberrySwirl


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Yay! SLG gets her hot tub!


----------



## Carolyn

HHHHot TUB!!!



Did you ever see that Saturday Night Live with Eddie Murphypretending to be James Brown singing..."goin to the Hot Tub!OOooo! It's Hot, in the Hot Tub!..." 



Congratulations Forum Family!

We Helped!!

We _really_ Helped!!!!

"What Goes Around, Comes Around!"



What a difference you all have madein this Child's level of pain. I love you all for what you'vedone. Thank you So Much.You really steppedup to the plate. 

:tears2:



Love,

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy

Have Fun!!!



...but watch for sharks hehe


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> I'm going to try to go this week ornext,and do some looking at tubs. I thinkhavingthat much to put down on a tub might make it so that I will be able tofinance the rest and have a manageablepayment!




This is fantastic news Raspberry. I am so happy for you and SLG!

Vickie


----------



## BunnyMom

*Carolyn wrote: *


> HHHHot TUB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever see that Saturday Night Live with Eddie Murphypretending to be James Brown singing..."goin to the Hot Tub!OOooo! It's Hot, in the Hot Tub!..."



That's still one of my favorites!


----------



## Carolyn

*BunnyMom wrote: *


> That's still one of my favorites!




Mine too! :rofl: 

How he dips his toes in the water and pulls back?? I could watch that skit 100 times and still laugh.

-Carolyn


----------



## mygrl2k3

That's really great. I am happy for her!!

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Just when Ithought we were though with this, Igot the Fed Ex packagefrom Carolyn. I can't believe the donations that came!:shock:

Another230.00!!!



My friends and family, both on forum andoff,raised over $700.00! 





Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn

HHHHOT Cha Cha Cha!!!! 





-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMom

That is AWESOME!!!

:great::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

Hot tub party, here we come!

:groupparty:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yipee.... My Paypal account is set up.

RaspberrySwirl,you have a PM.

Rainbows!


----------



## Elf Mommy

How Awesome!!!! 

I think it's just fantastic how everyone stepped up on this one. 

Everyone needs to give themselves pats on the back, those who sent their thoughts and prayers as well! 







What a bunch of heros we have here in our forum family!!!!


----------



## Ty-bee

My donationwill be on its way by the weekend!!


----------



## The Missus

Buck would say (and it's not his quote but I think baseball legend Yogi Barra's and I am certainly open for correction):

"It ain't over till the fat lady sings." 

So, not hearing from any fat lady singing, "it ain't over,"let's just say this will continue!!! 

Yahoo!!!!!


----------



## 2bunmom

My donation will be on its way by the week endas well!! Hot tub here we come!!! Beckie


----------



## Carolyn

The Missus wrote:


> Buck would say (and it's not his quote but I think baseball legend Yogi Barra's and I am certainly open for correction):
> 
> "It ain't over till the fat lady sings."?
> 
> So, not hearing from any fat lady singing, "it ain't over,"?let's just say this will continue!!!?
> 
> Yahoo!!!!!






:energizerbunny:






(Not only will SLG benefit, but so will her sister that has RheumatorArthritis, and hopefully Raspberry's pain in dealing with Lupus.) 

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi everyone thank you sooooooo much!!!Im so exicted! 

I feel loved.



You guys are all spescial angels. :angel:

Love, SLG


----------



## mygrl2k3

You feel loved cause you are loved!!!and who wouldnt love a little girl who when she smiles shemust brighten up the room.. speaking from pictures only of course. 

Cristy


----------



## lyndsy

SLG, Raz, i'm SO glad we could help. You are oneof the toughest little girls I know! and I think I can speak foreveryone when I say WE LOVE YOU!

Buster Tucker, Emma, and Dayotna wanted to send you thier love too. I'm so glad you'll get your hot tub, and can feel relief!

:love:


----------



## Ty-bee

It's in the mail!!! So happy I could send something. I hope you like the card...it made me think of you! Enjoy that hot tub!!!

Hugs, Shannon


----------



## Family and Friends

Hi SLG........remember Gomer and Cleo?Well they want you to know that they are wishing youwarm warmhot tub wishes. Gomer knows you'll love the hot tub causehe's been hot tubbin and it feels really good 

Here are hugs from Gomer and Cleo and their Mommy


----------



## Carolyn

:shock2:Oh My God, Gomer and Cleo are GORGEOUS!!!

You can tell you're somehow related or close to Raspberry - dressing your babies up like that. :disgust:

This Picture is Adorable! I laughed and fell in love in an instant.

Thanks for helping SLG and us get to her goal, Dear Friend. :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Just when I thought we werethough with this, Igot the Fed Ex package from Carolyn. Ican't believe the donations that came! :shock:
> 
> Another230.00!!!
> 
> 
> 
> My friends and family, both on forum andoff,raised over $700.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


That's so cool!! It ain't over yet though. Check your inbox.


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

I rember how Gomer snorts in myface!

Andthey run crazy and wild!!! 

I like their clothes! 

SLG


----------



## seniorcats

Woo Hoo! I am so excited forSLG! Raspberry, can you sew? She needs a littlebunny swim suit for hot tubbing and some ears. Please tellSLG I love the thank you picture. My office at work has onewall devoted to bunny pictures. Her picture will be printedand given a place of honor on the wall.

Many, many thanks to Carolyn for setting this up and finding a way for all of us to help SLG feel better.

Ann


----------



## Carolyn

Elf Mommy wrote:


> What a bunch of heros we have here in our forum family!!!!


----------



## Family and Friends

Your forum is awesome. I work withRasperrySwirl and my husband works for a big hot tub company intown. They are making RasperrySwirl &amp; SLG a good dealon a hot tub! They will need a little over $2,000 to pay forthis hot tub. I know that sounds like a lot of money, but itwill take care of their needs &amp; it will be reliable!Sounds like you are all on your way to helping them with thatexpense! God bless you all!


----------



## Carolyn

Step right up, FAMILY AND FRIENDS!

There have been people that have nothing to give that gave $10 towardsour total. We're not a wealthy group, by any means, trust me! I'm soproud of how far we've come to helping out SLG. It's been a whole lotof people giving a little bit of money. (Most have apologized theycouldn't give more. :disgust: Crazy!) 

As I said in my email to you, pass the word to your co-workers, bosses,friends, teenage friends of her siblings, and dip into your ownpockets. We can't do this alone. 

Most of the people that have given have never, and may never, meet this great family. 

I'm looking to you and yours to help us finish what we've started.

:bath:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

It's getting cooler these days, I'vebeen feeling the chill. Leaves have turned colourand falling.

I've been saving money to buy a digital camera, but that can wait when I see that SLG needs it more.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We went to thePool and Spa store today! The man there was soooo nice andhelpful. He spent forever with us. He showed us everything about allthe different models that he thought we would consider. He explainedthe benefits of each one, all the technical stuff, the finances... Hehad us put our hands in and feel how each jet worked differently. Hewas great! :dude:

The one I think we will probably go withis a used spa that is 8 years old. It is a very good and dependablebrand. It has really good jets in it that do a multitude of things andhave several different adjustments. He is going to put it through it'spaces first for a day or two and check everything out for us to try tomake sure there isn't anything wrong with it. I think it will be okay.I trust him. If money wasn't a consideration, we wouldn't go with theused tub, but the new one that would really bewhat we needcosts more than I want to finance right now. 

Keep your fingers crossed that the tub we picked checks out okay!





Raspberry


----------



## aurora369

I'll pray really hard for you guys, that you getthis tub and that it works and does everything you'll need itto. I wish I could have given something, but I don't evenknow if I've got enough to make it through school this year.But I'll pray really hard, lots of positive thoughts going your way!!

--Dawn


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Raspberry and SLG, just a quick note to say Ihope all goes well with the finance of the tub. You are in my thoughtsALOT! I haven't been around here as much as I would like but this isthe first post I will come to just to check how its allgoing.

My fingers are crossed for you!

Vickie


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

The hot tub is gonna come at the righttime. Today my daddy carried me out of my bed. I taked a hot bath andsoaked because this morning my hands couldnt even bend. My feet wontwork and I cant walk. 

NOW IM GONNA BE LATE FOR SCHOOL! :X

I might have to go to work with my daddy because I might not beable to go to school and momma has to go to a meeting. 

I CANT WAIT FOR MY HOT TUB TO GET HERE! 

Love, SLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

and my MOM CUT SEBASTIANS HAIR AGAIN!


----------



## Carolyn

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> The hot tub is gonna come at the right time.Today my daddy carried me out of my bed. I taked a hot bath and soakedbecause this morning my hands couldnt even bend. My feet wont work andI cant walk.




Oh Honey. :sad:

I can't wait for that hot tub to get there either. You poorSweetheart. I'm going to log off right now and ask God toplease take the pain away as soon as possible. 

It's got to really be bad for you to admit that it hurts. I wish I could be there with you.

:kiss:

I love you, Angel. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

6 more days'til SLG'sBirthday!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

We should have an october vurtual birthday. Whoelse's birthday is in october. Mine is October 23 SLG. Cool with bothhave a same month birthday. How old will you be.


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

*Sebastians Little Girlwrote: *


> and my MOM CUT SEBASTIANS HAIR AGAIN!


Awwwwwwwwww SLG why would she cut his cute hair.


----------



## Carolyn

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> We should have an october vurtual birthday.





We do. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2555&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=october+birthday

-Carolyn


----------



## 

An Early Birthday card Just for SLG !!! enjoy Sweety .:kiss:

http://www.birthdaycards.com/bc/birthday_cards/card_201_289.html


----------



## Family and Friends

Does Sebastian like hair cuts SLG?Gomer and Cleo really like taking a bath. Their Mommy putsthem in the bathtub together and scrub and dub dub. Then theyget out and run crazy wild :run:

I hope you are feeling better. That hot tub better get there quick !!!!

Thinking about you baby girl

Gomer and Cleo's Mommy


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

*Family and Friends wrote:*


> Does Sebastian like hair cuts SLG? Gomer and Cleoreally like taking a bath. Their Mommy puts them in thebathtub together and scrub and dub dub. Then they get out andrun crazy wild :run:
> 
> I hope you are feeling better. That hot tub better get there quick !!!!
> 
> Thinking about you baby girl
> 
> Gomer and Cleo's Mommy


Gomer and Cleo.........saying..........Lets Boogie SLG


----------



## Carolyn

:rofl:

You're not Right, Gomer and Cleo! I didn't read what you saidand was trying to decipher this picture - then I saw that they weredancing. :shock2: How many outfits do these twohave? 

You realize that we need more pictures, right???Perhaps their own Home Thread full of pictures - when you're ready.

So glad you joined! :hug:

-Carolyn


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Christmas and News Years pics a yearago. And yes I have MANY pictures and clothes. Thebabies have their own armorie. Gomer looks especially handsome in hisHarley Jacket.:muscleman:


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Here is a flower from Gomer and Cleo's gardenfor you SLG:sunshine:with some sunshine to warm you up. Hopeyou have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Carolyn

Ty-bee wrote:


> My donation?will be on its way by the weekend!!




Hi Ty-Bee, :wave:

I recieved it today. :kiss: I've put it in a manila envelope and am sending it to Raspberry (SLG's accountant) tomorrow.

:jumpforjoy:

* * * * * * * *

Psst...SLG, 

Put in a good word for me about having Gomer and Cleo coming to live in Tucker Town forever, 'kay? :wink:

:thanks:

Love, Love, Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

Sebastians Little Girl wrote:


> and my MOM CUT SEBASTIANS HAIR AGAIN!




:shock2:

Nooooooo!!!!

:foreheadsmack: 

I didn't see that one coming. :disgust:

Well...let's see what he looks like.


----------



## Zee

A Flower for SLG. My mumsaid today that you are a very beautiful and brave girl.





SLG - click the pic to see how big it goes.


----------



## LuvaBun

I am sooo happy to see that the money has beenrolling in for the Hot Tub. We do love ya SLG, and we are all hopingand praying everything works out.

Hugs to you all, Jan, Pernod ad Perry


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Gypsy thank you for the birthday card!It was funny. Hi Gomer and Cleo. Sebastian can't have bathsbut one time he got in with only an inch of water and I think he likedit. Thank you guys for the flowers to. Jim thank you for the prayer andfor all that donation. Thank you Jan for sending another donation. Youshouldn't have sended two donations. Now we have 855.00dollers. 

SLG


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow SLG that is great you are getting closer foryour hot tub. I think you may get it just in time before the colderweather. Awesome make sure you show off your new hot tub soon.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi SLG.........how are you today? Yourmom said we should send you a picture of our new brother andsister. Their names are Missy and Maverick. Mommysays they are horses, but we don't know what horses are, we just thinkthey are REALLY BIG DOGS with REALLY LONG LEGS and they make funnywinnie noices. We are trying to teach them how to bark.

You will have to come and visit us and play ....... we could have alot of fun !!!!


----------



## Jenniblu

SLG - you are such a brave special little girl. :tears2:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I have some"news"!  I live in a small town. It's very "Mayberry" ifyou will. The kind of place that High School Football is theFriday night Social event, our annual Fall Festival is somethingeveryone plans a weekend for, and our Homecoming Parade goes throughthe center of town and thetowns folk come out and line thestreet to wave and yell good wishes to the team and thecandidates! 

We have a local paper here whose owneris really sharp. Hewatches the politicians andcommunity leaders with a hawks eyeand whips out editorialsthat don't cut anybody any slack.He's like the community watch dog! But there is this other side to him.This soft side that almost doesn't fit into most peoples perception ofa newspaper editor. It's like he's always looking for the hidden goodin people. I've noticed over the yearsthat he tends to alwayspoint out the positive in people when it's there to befound.He's a bit of a rarity when it comes to a journalist!

AnywayHe runs a lot of personal stories about our hometownfolks, so I took it upon myself to email him this week and tell himwhathas beendone for SLG. I just feel like it's soincredible that even now, money is still coming in from all over theworld from people who have never met her in person and probably neverwill, but even those people who have never met herhave chosento make her their"chosen family" and take care ofher. 

He emailed me back yesterday and said it sounded like a Good Story andwhen were we available for photos! SLG will be able topublicly thank everyone and tell our small little corner of the worldwhat her "chosen family" has done for her and how it all came about!:angel:

Raspberry


----------



## 2bunmom

This is wonderful Razz. Maybe someonein the hot tub business will see the article and donate your family abrand new hot tub! Things like this do happen! Thenyou could use the other money to pay for accessories and the extra onyour power and water bills. By the way, I have sent adonation also but I sent it through Carolyn so you should be getting itsoon. 

We are going to see that your baby and family get that hot tubyet!!!! It is the least we can do to see her berelieved of some of the pain and stiffness. I wishthere was a way we could take away all the pain. Hugs to youand your family. Beckie


----------



## 

:tears2:Oh my ,!!!!!! I readthis and nearly burst into tears ! whatan awesome Man he is . Iam so pleased everything iscoming into being , Our.little Girl is going to get somerelief finally ! . Please Hug and kissourGirl Long and hardfor me:kiss:and stop making littleBastian Nekked , :brat:


----------



## The Missus

This is just terrific! The moreexposure, the more people's conscience level is raised concerning SLG'ssituation. So looking forward to reading the article once itis released in the press! 

And your "Mayberry" town sounds so wonderful!


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Razz, this is such great news. Who knows whatthis kind of publicity could lead to? And how nice of you to mention itto him. I can almost hear the hot tub bubbling - Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom

That's so great, Razz! That ball is rolling with the power of prayer. 

Give SLG a great big hug from me and Ally.

Laura


----------



## juicyjuicee

That is very wonderful news.:kiss:


----------



## Lissa

:great:


----------



## Elf Mommy

That is SO incredible!


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

:bunnydance:Way to go SLG's mommy ..... 

Here's a big lipstick kiss from Cleo.........


----------



## Carolyn

Oh Cleo!! You look so precious with a little color on your face. 

:kiss:

Hey Cleo's Mom? Let's see that avatar blown up.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

That's great news about the SLG being in the Paper, Raspberry! 





Who ever would've thought it would've gone this far?!

* * * * * *





A card for you:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=CT26240568

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

One more for you, SLG:

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=CV26240950





-Carolyn


----------



## edwinf8936

:bunnydance::great::love:



Ed


----------



## elle

Hi guys!

I hope this is ok but I e-mailed the Ellen Degeneres show with thisstory. She is an avid animal lover and is always looking forgreat animal stories. Although this is more about SLG and herbeloved forum family, I am just sure Ellen would like thecause. She recently did a show on Jacuzzi's and how they arenot whirlpools or hot tubs and I thought it would tie innicely. I asked them to come visit the forum and assured themthat they would fall in love with SLG and Sebby too! Maybeno-one will visit or maybe Ellen herself will. You never knowunless you ask! 

SLG-you are truly amazing and you have no idea just how much happiness you bring to people you have never met!

Raspberry-You are an incredible mother!

Forum Members-You rock!

Take care and I am praying for something wonderful to happen...

elle


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Cool! 

I think I need to read more about thejacuzzi thing. That's what the man at the spa store was sayingtoo...



Raspberry


----------



## The Missus

This is the best!!! Ellen is sosensitive to situations such as SLG's and from what she says on hershow, she reads all her emails and letters. Thoughtabout doing this myself but am notas up to snuff with mycomputer literate skills as I'd like to be. So glad you tookthe initiative and sent this to Ellen. 

Come on Buck!!! Get the message to Ellen!!!


----------



## Carolyn

I did the same thing, Elle, about 2 weeks ago.The Missus called me and asked me to be sure to do that. Hopefully withtwo of us sending the word along, they'll help. ray:

I saw that show on Jacuzzi. :laugh: That was so funny how they got madat her with saying it in the one show and the next one, she made it theWord of the Day. 

After talking to SLG the past two times, both times she said, "I reallycan't wait to get my hot tub. My joints are really hurting me a lotnow." As I've said before, when that child admits to pain, it's bad.She's got a very high tolerance level of pain, but now it's getting toher. 

Now, if we could get Extreme Makeover interested... onder:


-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy

I think we should call MONSTER HOUSE!!!

http://www.origprod.com/monsterhouse.html

hehe

hot tub in every room! mua ha ha



..no no, just kidding


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

You guys are soooo funny! 

SLG just watched Extreme Makeover theother night and said "maybe they will come here!" I laughedat her and told her there are a lot of people thatdeservestheir help more than we do. If she wants a house like that she willhave to wait until she turns 18 and can buy a lottery ticket!

Raspberry


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Does anybody know if Bill Gates has any charitable foundations that give money to cases like this? 

Rainbows!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I thought I'dupdate you on the happenings... The editor of our paper came out onFriday and took photos and spent some time with us. He was surprised tofind out that the forum had nothing to do with Arthritis! He didn'tunderstand that it was _only a bunny forum_!  Hethought it was very cool that SLG's bunny friends came together to getthis startedfor her. She sat down at the computer and showedhim how she gets on to her Home Thread, Prayers for SLG and this one.She showed him photos of her andSebastian...

...Ithink he was almost convincedwe were normal until then. 

The reporter is going to come out this week and do the article. 

The spa store found two leaks in the hot tub and is waiting on theservice department to get me an estimate of the cost of repairs. I'lllet you know when we know more. SLG is sooooexcited!



Raspberry


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Mommy says, hopefully a new will come your wayas soon as that article hits. That would really be cause for SLG to beexcited :elephant:


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Aww great news Raspberry. I'd love to read the article when its done. I hope there will be away to get it on the net. 

Kisses to SLG :kiss:! I hope she isn't in too much pain at the moment.

Vickie


----------



## LuvaBun

That's wonderful, Razz. Did he see the picture of Sebastian's hair cut?? No wonder he doesn't think you are 'normal'. 

Hopefully, the repairs won't cost a lot or take long to do, and SLGwill have her hot tub soon. How has she been lately? Hugs toher and Sebbie

Jan


----------



## mygrl2k3

I hope she gets her hot tub soon!! Idon't quite understand why you have to pay for repairs on something youhaven't bought yet though. Is it as is type ofthing? 

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Yes, it was 700.00as it sat. We will have to find out how much it would cost to repair itnow. It also needed a new cover. 

SLG is doing well. She had a skatingparty for her birthday this weekend!  She had a lot of fun.I think her bottom is quite sore! She tries to be a hotshot and do alot of tricks! Ends up on her back side instead!


----------



## cirrustwi

Oh, I've missed this thread, I've been so busylately. I'm so glad things are moving along. What agreat newspaper you have! And here's hoping Ellen will comethrough!

*[shadow=gray]Happy Birthday SLG!!![/shadow]*

Jen and the Critter Crew


----------



## mygrl2k3

So you can get a price range of fixing it beforeyou buy it?? If thats so then thats good. A broken hot tubwont do Sebastians little girl any good.

Cristy


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> SLG is doing well. She had askating party for her birthday this weekend!  She had a lotof fun. I think her bottom is quite sore! She tries to be a hotshot anddo a lot of tricks! Ends up on her back side instead!


Bless her heart. It sounds like she had a great time.

Heres hoping that Tub isnt going to cost too much to repair!

Vickie


----------



## Mr. Stee

Do you have an update as to the price to fix the hottub?


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

No. The manager ofthe Spa store called last week and was working on it, but was at themercy of his service department. I told him when he called that one ofSLG's friends was having a BBQ and was going to take some donations,and that the newspaper was also doing a story about the campaign theforum started. I'm still getting donations, so it's possible that wemight be able to cover the repairs and the cover that it needed.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Wow that would be awesome Razz. I sure hope socause I wan SLG and you guys to feel better now that the weather isgetting very cold now. On sunday we will reach only up to 48 degrees.


----------



## doodle

Wow. I can't even believe how rivetedI am by this. I've just spent _all night_ (yes, it isnow 4:44 am where I am) reading this thread and _all_ of yourthreads and SLG's. Most of the time was spent waiting forpictures to load, lol, but I couldn't resist them! 

I'm so touched by you all and your stories. That's all I can say at this moment...just...:angel:

Going to sleep now. But I'll be back...

I want you to have a _brand new_ hot tub!!


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> I told him when he called that oneof SLG's friends was having a BBQ and was going to take some donations
> 
> Thanks for asking!




:shock2: Bless that person's heart! :kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

*doodle wrote:*


> Wow. I can't even believe how riveted I am bythis. I've just spent _all night_ (yes, it is now 4:44am where I am) reading this thread and _all_ of your threads andSLG's. Most of the time was spent waiting for pictures toload, lol, but I couldn't resist them!
> 
> I'm so touched by you all and your stories. That's all I can say at this moment...just...:angel:
> 
> Going to sleep now. But I'll be back...
> 
> I want you to have a _brand new_ hot tub!!


We're kind of like a soap opera, aren't we?? :?

Raspberry


----------



## doodle

Nothing soapy about yourstory. Even though it's a tough situation, you don't fill itwith drama...just mostly joy. :sunshine:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

lol good one Raz. You are too funny and goofysometimes but I do enjoy hearing the awesome stories about all of youguys and the true blessings youhave gotten from yourwonderful forum family.


----------



## Iwuvbunbuns72

Raz, Are you still taking donations?Next week ill have a little money left over from my pay check and coulddonate a little.


----------



## Carolyn

Iwuvbunbuns72 wrote:


> Raz, Are you still taking donations??



Sure are. Every little bit counts. It's amazing how the 'little bits' have added up. 

-Carolyn


----------



## 

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> No. The manager of the Spastore called last week and was working on it, but was at the mercy ofhis service department. I told him when he called that one of SLG'sfriends was having a BBQ and was going to take some donations, and thatthe newspaper was also doing a story about the campaign the forumstarted. I'm still getting donations, so it's possible that we might beable to cover the repairs and the cover that it needed.
> 
> Thanks for asking!


I wish the Salespersoncould arrange repair on it fornothing , I mean after all your buying the Tubthrough them , repair should have beenincluded , It would make for better relations whenyour ready to upgrade to a newer Model .Has He gotten back to you yet with anEstimate yet ?


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi evrybody! :wave:

Thank you for still working on my hot tub! It isgoing to be just in time because our leaves are falling off of ourtrees and it got coldhere!



Love, SLG


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

We've received some more donations recently. Our total is now 908.00! :angel:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awesome. I sure hope you can get the tubbie soon.


----------



## LuvaBun

:great:That's wonderful, Razz. Hopefully, it will be there very soon!

Jan


----------



## BunnyMom

Great news, Raz!


----------



## Carolyn

What's going on, Raspberry? Did they print the article in the paper yet?





-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi Everybody, my joints are feelinggood.But their were A couple of times ice was on the windows so wecalled the hottub man. He thanks we can get it fixed and have if forabout 1000.00dollers.



*GOODNEWS!!!!WE GOT MORE DONAIONS!!!!!! WEHAVE $1038.70!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*THANK YOU SO MUCH EVERY BODY,I'M SO HAPPY!!!*





Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh wow SLG that is so awesome. What a true blessing to reach over 1000.00 dollars. I am so glad that you are feeling better SLG.

Angel and Meathead


----------



## Lissa

:shock2::groupparty:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, SLG, I am sooooo happy for you. And it lookslike it has come at just the right time, if you are getting icealready. Hopefully, this will really help you out, and you reallydeserve it. God Bless you, honey!

Jan


----------



## mygrl2k3

Dear Slg,

Thatsgreat news!! I am happy for you. Looks like it won't be toomuch longer before you can soak in your new hottub. Your having ice already?Our weather is so crazy.. Sometimes I want the heat and other times ifeel like i want the air.

Cristy


----------



## 2bunmom

SLG, I am so happy for you. I am sure that hot tub will help you with thepain and stiffness you are feeling. This is greatnews!!! Enjoy yourself! Beckie


----------



## Elf Mommy

That really is FANTASTIC!!! And to think thatyou were thinking you'd have enough money to do this on your own thisyear.  I'm so glad that everyone pitched in. Now you can use your ownmoney for things like the care and upkeep of the hot tub, and otherthings to make your life easier on you. 

Yay!!!!

Minda


----------



## BunnyMom

That's wonderful news, SLG!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

I'm so happy for you, and especially happy to hear your joints are feeling better.


----------



## mygrl2k3

I never noticed that I can actully do bouncingbunnies and happy elelphants on here. I only seen the smilefaces. The best spot to try them out with be this thread. Since Slg isgetting her hot tub soon hopefully!!:bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant::bunnydance::elephant:

Cristy:thumper:


----------



## bunsforlife

See what happens when I go MIA... well SLG, youhave another donation from all the buns over here in Camelot.Anubis even said he'd give up his Zupreem treats to give you somethingextra, I told him he didnt need to do that, I think he was relieved 



I do so hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Elf Mommy

I was sharing pictures of our bunnies with oneof my coworkers today, and aftercooing overall thesweet pictures of SLG and Sebastian with her, I happened to mentionwhat we were doing here. She said, "You'll be giving me thatinformation right now!" So, be expecting a little donation from somewoman you don't know, who wants to help out too!!! 

Minda


----------



## bunsforlife

Isnt it amazing how something like that can rekindle faith in humanity?

Btw... I called my mom up (she is the secretary for our church) and hadSBLG's first name added to the prayer list that is published in ourchurch bulletien (just her first name =) so as not to cause any issues)

So even more prayers are coming to you! And these old ladiesat our church prayer group have done some miracles lately, with help ofcourse ::smiles::


----------



## 

Hi Sweety Time for an update!!!!!

How are you feeling !? , Has that nasty whooping cough bug gone away?

:kiss:


----------



## JimD

Hello little lady!

How are you feeling?

How Sebs doing?

Will you have the hot tub by Xmas maybe?? ***crossesfingers***What a wonderful present that would be!!

~JimD


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Elf mommy please tell your mommy thank you for me. I like it when other people pray for me. 

The girl with the newspaper came to my house and got my storyand I'll be in a issue soon. She thought I might be in it byThanksgiving.

My whooping cough is starting to go away but I still throw up when I cough. I go to the doctor again today. 

My Great grandma Millie passed away on November 10th. She was87 years old. I picked out a wonderful dress and I think it helpedbecause it was the kind of dress she would have liked. It was perfectfor her funeral. All of her loved ones were already in heaven so shejust wanted to go see her loved ones and she was tired of being withoutthem. My Grandma nancy was her little girl and she is in heaven withbuck too.

Thank you for thinking of me. I love you guys. 

SLG


----------



## DaisyNBuster

SLG Honey I'm sorry about your Great Grandma Millie :bigtears:. I bet you looked beautiful in your dress though.

Vickie


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw SLG I am sorry about your Great Grandma. I bet she is smilling down at you because you are a very special lil girl.


----------



## Stephanie

I'm so sorry about your great grandmother, SLG. It's always so hard to lose a loved one. *hugs*


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Update: We went today and paid for the spa! :bunnydance:

They have to finish putting the foaminsulation back into it and clean it up real nice then they willdeliver it later this week! 

SLG got to do a test run in another spawhile we were there! She has been off of one of her meds because ofsome stomach complications, and then with the cold weather, she hasbeen in some pain and limping quite a bit. When she climbed in she said"Oh Momma, this feels great!" She was all grins! After she was in for afew minutes she said the bubbly water felt nice on her ankles!

I took a couple pictures for you all. Iknow it's not "the" spa, but I wanted you to see hersmiles!

Raspberry


----------



## CorkysMom

Awesome!!! Sounds like it will make a world ofdifference! I know its gotten horrible cold up here...so I can imaginewith what my knee is doing how her joints are! So glad everyone wasable to make this happen!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Oh that would be awesome. Just in time beforeChristmas. SLG it is so nice to see you smile again and boy you aregetting bigger already. You are beautiful and can I tell you one thing.YOu look just like my niece Samantha who is now 10 years old.


----------



## Carolyn

RaspberrySwirl wrote:


> Update: We went today and paid for the spa! :bunnydance:
> 
> ....they will deliver it later this week!
> 
> She has been off of one of her medsbecause of some stomach complications, and then with the cold weather,she has been in some pain and limping quite a bit. When she climbed inshe said "Oh Momma, this feels great!" She was all grins! After she wasin for a few minutes she said the bubbly water felt nice on her ankles!
> 
> I took a couple pictures for you all. Iknow it's not "the" spa, but I wanted you to see hersmiles!
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



LOOK, EVERYONE!!

We DID IT! :tears2:

She went in limping, and for the few minutes she was in there, it helped ease her pain.

God Bless You ALL that made this Dream Come True. :star:

It never would've been possible without You. 

I just can't believe what you people did. I truly didn't expect $75 andwe broke $1,000. That's Amazing, especially how far we must stretch ourmoney in these difficult times. 

I wish I could thank each and every one of you in person. From thebottom of my heart, thank you for helping this child, her sister, whohas the same disease, and her mother, who suffers with Lupus.

In the Words and Spirit of Tiny Tim: "God Bless Us - Every One."

ray:

:rose:

-Carolyn


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Carolyn you have started this for this preciousfamily. You should get the biggest thank you of all for starting thisalso for all of the others who have taken the time to help out in everyway they can with donations or chat.

All of us here has made their dream come true and just in time to feel great for Christmas.

SLG you are an inspiration to us all here along with your wonderfulmother Raz who cares so much about you and all of her family members.Take care of your self and tell us how it goes when you get your tub inyour home this weekend. I am so glad that this will help you getthrough alot.

Raz You have a wonderful special daughter here that everyone adores.Your daughter is like a daughter to me. I can not have children my selfat all ever adn when I connect with a young child like yours is veryspecial to me. Take care of your self you and let me tell you somethingabout you. You are a very sweet, caring loving person that anyone couldask for. You, Carolyn, Tina, SLG and few other great members here areso nice, sweet and caring. 

God Bless you and your family

Angel and MeatHead


----------



## bunsforlife

It just shows what a family we are!SLG and Rasp both have touched our hearts, and we were able to give alittle of that love back! 

I am sooooooo glad that your tub will be there soon! May itwarm your joints as you and yer mom have warmed my heart SLG!

Oh... and I really think Sebbie would much rather watch you from the sidelines  Dont think he wants a spabath


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi !SLG ........... WOW.........What a pic you finally got your spa:colors:

We like to be really warmtoo.......but only me (Gomer) likes to get in the hot tub withDaddy. Cleo is a scaredy cat. We always snuggle infront of the fireplace.....it is one of our favortie places now that itis really cold.

ENJOY...........we love you.


----------



## Snuggys Mom

Awesome!!!

Those sweet pics put a great big smile on my face!

So glad you're getting something to help, SLG!

Laura


----------



## DaisyNBuster

*Carolyn wrote: *


> RaspberrySwirl wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Update: We went today and paid for the spa! :bunnydance:
> 
> ....they will deliver it later this week!
> 
> She has been off of one of her medsbecause of some stomach complications, and then with the cold weather,she has been in some pain and limping quite a bit. When she climbed inshe said "Oh Momma, this feels great!" She was all grins! After she wasin for a few minutes she said the bubbly water felt nice on her ankles!
> 
> I took a couple pictures for you all. Iknow it's not "the" spa, but I wanted you to see hersmiles!
> 
> Raspberry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK, EVERYONE!!
> 
> We DID IT! :tears2:
> 
> She went in limping, and for the few minutes she was in there, it helped ease her pain.
> 
> God Bless You ALL that made this Dream Come True. :star:
> 
> It never would've been possible without You.
> 
> I just can't believe what you people did. I truly didn't expect $75 andwe broke $1,000. That's Amazing, especially how far we must stretch ourmoney in these difficult times.
> 
> I wish I could thank each and every one of you in person. From thebottom of my heart, thank you for helping this child, her sister, whohas the same disease, and her mother, who suffers with Lupus.
> 
> In the Words and Spirit of Tiny Tim: "God Bless Us - Every One."
> 
> ray:
> 
> :rose:
> 
> -Carolyn
Click to expand...



WONDERFUL :groupparty:

It is truely amazing! I'm glad SLG will be getting it soon with this horrible weather causing her more pain.

WE ROCK! I don't know about everyone else and I know I couldnt donatealot, but I feel honoured that I have helped this special little girland her family.

Vickie


----------



## 

I came in to check on Our LittleGirl and what a wonderfull surprise toreas the Hot Tub is coming in this weekend!!!:colors:Baby I am so happy for You ,Im glad you got to test run oneof the floor models , that was very sweetand kind of them , I am also glad to hear that ithelped ease some of your pain . 

SLG's New Theme Song 

" We'll walk in the sunshine , we'll laugh everyday !"

Love You Sweety , :kiss:


----------



## JimD

:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, this is such *GREAT* news!:jumpforjoy:Just in time for Christmas, too!

SLG, they are lovely pictures of you in that spa. I so hope that yourspa will ease your pains, as well as your sister's and mom's. Oh, I amjust so happy for y'all :sunshine:

Jan


----------



## naturestee

:bunnydance:This just made my day!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the hot tub- I know it'll do all of you good!


----------



## edwinf8936

:great:


----------



## Ty-bee

Oh this is great news! I had towaitto come back and reply....I got all teary seeing thosepictures. Just thinking about all she's had to go throughhere lately and to be still smiling like that...itsbeautiful! So glad I was able to contribute. Thathas to be the best money I've EVER spent!!!

Shannon


----------



## Carolyn

Ty-bee wrote:


> That has to be the best money I've EVER spent!!!
> 
> Shannon




I feel the same way. :sunshine:

What a Reward!

-Carolyn


----------



## Nicky Snow

:colors:Hooray!


----------



## FreddysMom

Is Sebbie getting in his speedo yet SLG??? 

How awesome that you are getting your hot tub just in time for X-mas .. you must be so excited! 

When you get your hot tub, you should have a girls soak day. You, yoursisters and Mom should sit in there and sip Mimosas ( with sparklingapple juice of course ) with some nice cucumber facials masks ...Ibet it would be a blast!!


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Thank youeverybody!

Thankyou for all themoney you sent me. It really helped out. I'mso glad I'm getting a hot tub too. Ican't wait!:jumpforjoy:You guys are the very very best! 

I love you! :kiss:


----------



## lucylocket

im so pleased for you 

you are such a bonny little girl 

love to you all 

varna and lucy xxxx


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

I love you too SLG. Take care of your self and the rest of your family :hug::kiss:


----------



## JimD

Nooooooo....you're the very very best!

Enjoy!!!

:wink:


----------



## juicyjuicee

this brought tears to my eyes. :tears2:I'm so happy for you SLG.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

One Hot Tub. $

One Smile.$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Priceless.

Rainbows!


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Hi Honey, so is that tot tub coming today or tomorrow?

Vickie


----------



## 

Hey SLG, I am glad that you are felling good.The acres are leaping for joy.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: 

jeremy and the Acres


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

SLG I am just thrilled that you will be in thehot tub this weekend. I bet you will be living in it. I love hot tubsand I could spend hours in it. Show some pics when you get it.:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Yay!:bunnydance::elephant:Enjoy yourhot tubSLG


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Hi Everybody! :wave:

It didn't come this weekend but maybe it will be here monday ortuesday! It was one below zero here and it was too cold to set up thehottub!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Awwww I was hopeing you would be in it by now. where is going to be set up at. Inside of the house or outside.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

OH TOO BAD....it will get there soon andyour right, it was WAY to cold be setting up a hot tub. Wegot down to 13 below zero and it reallly hurt our feet to gooutside. Gomer can't breathe when it gets that cold...hisface is alot flatter than mine....and he's fatter than metoo. He's a lightweight :laugh:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Aw Cleo you sure love picking one Gomer


----------



## Carolyn

*Sebastians Little Girl wrote: *


> Hi Everybody! :wave:
> 
> It didn't come this weekend but maybe it will be here monday ortuesday! It was one below zero here and it was too cold to set up thehottub!


They'll use any excuse, won't they? :waiting:

(Just Kidding). Hope they get to it sooner rather than later, Love.

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Guess what everybody? My hot tub arivvied today and right now its getting warmed up! :bunnydance:

Maybe by tomorrow night I'll be soaking init!



That is perfect becauseit is suppossed to snow 4 to6" thisweekend!



My Momma took pictures and will put them on later.


----------



## CorkysMom

Glad to hear it!! ENJOY kiddo!


----------



## Nicky Snow

:colors:Hooray!:colors:Enjoy!:colors:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

Yay You are so lucky. I wish I had one cause I got 2 top back molar teeths pulled and I am hurting. The heat would help so much.

I am so happy that you are finally soaking in it soon. Wow 4 to 6"sounds like fun but not the cold though. Looks like we could get it asit passes you by. I love the snow because it is so pretty but I hatethe cold. Brrrrrrrrrrrr

Congrats and let us know how it goes.:colors::bunnydance::elephant:


----------



## LuvaBun

YAY! At last you get to go in your hot tub. Itwill be lovely soaking in the hot water, with the snow all around -what a lovely picture that would make (hint ).

I am so happy for you. Enjoy it - you deserve it 

Jan


----------



## edwinf8936

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy

How Exciting!!! I'm so glad it will be ready in time for Christmas.


----------



## mygrl2k3

That's Great news!! I am happy for you.. Can't wait to see pictures. :jumpforjoy:

Cristy


----------



## 

:waiting:SO WERE ARE THE PICTURES!!!!?


----------



## Carolyn

I spoke to them an hour ago or so. It's snowing there and the hot tub was _just_ about up to temperature. 

:colors:

I asked SLG's father if SLG could go in it even in the snow, and hesaid :yes: . Once it gets up the temperature it needs to be - 

SHE'S THERE, Baby!!! :bath:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

And She Can't WAIT! :waiting:


----------



## doodle

That's sooo awesome!! :elephant: Looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## edwinf8936

The fun thing to do is get in the hot tub then go and dive into the snow and get back in the hot tub, you tingle all over.

Ed

:shock:


----------



## DaisyNBuster

Great news SLG! I'm so glad it has finally come.

Vickie


----------



## lyndsy

YAY!!!!!!:elephant::bunnydance::colors:



When can I come over?????:waiting:

all my love angel!:kiss:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

I know this isn'tgoing to make anyone very happy... But... SLG was really strugglingwith her breathing all day yesterday. (She's had a tough time eversince the whooping cough) We couldn't get her out of her red zone onher peak flow meter and when she has to work that hard to breathe, shecan't be in the very cold air. 

We were up all night doing nebulizertreatments and she has brought it into the lower yellowzone,so we are hoping to be able to take her outside toher tubtoday. 

To pacify everyone, I'mpostingpictures of the arrival of the tub! :bunnydance:




















That's SLG's Daddy on the left. He stayedhome to supervise the arrival! :bunnydance:






SLG's Daddy had to be hands on! 






Almost in place!






All ready for SLG, we hope!


----------



## Carolyn

Check it out! :highfive:

Ready and waiting for her. :yes:

* * * * * * * * *

SLG,

You just remember what I told you.

You Are The Boss of the Hot Tub. That means that if you want in and someone else is there, you can say - "Get Out."

And That's The Way It Is.



-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Sorry you had a terrible time yesterdaySLG. Hope you can breath easier and feelbetter today and if you are up to it, you can enjoyyour new hot tub.

Rainbows! :note:


----------



## mygrl2k3

Awww that stinks that you werent well yesterday.. Hope you get better soon so you can use your hot tub. too bad its outside.

Cristy


----------



## LuvaBun

Hey Razz, to heck with us feeling happy - it'sSLG that we are worried about. I feel so bad for her, especially as shewas so excited about it. I hope her breathing is much better, and shecan get to test the tub very soon. I wanna see pics of the whole familyin it - I mean, we've seen Sebbie in his Speedo, now it's the rest ofthe family's turn .

SLG - you get well real soon OK. Love you.

Jan


----------



## Sebastians Little Girl

Guess what guys? I'm getting ready to doanother treatment on my nebulizer. And mom said that if I can get mypeak flow up ten more to 140 that I can get in my hot tub after dinner!:bunnydance:Wish me luck that I can get it up to 140!!! I'mcrossing my fingers andtoes!



SLG


----------



## Carolyn

:clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover::clover:


----------



## FreddysMom

ohhhhhhhhhhh SLG!! I hope you got to go into the hot tub!!


----------



## Meganc731

Awesome news!


----------



## LuvaBun

Keeping everything crossed for you here!

Jan


----------



## JimD

Hi SLG!!:wave:

I'm just now catching up on all the weekend events.

Sorry to hear that you were not feeling well , and I hope your doing better nowray:.

I'm so happy :bunnydance:that you got the hot tub and can'twait to see pics and hear the story of your first soak.:bath:

~JimD


----------



## lyndsy

Hey angel girl!

Sorry to hear you've not been too well... Buster, Tucker, Emma, and Daytona, all send their love to you.

I hope you got to use your tub last night! 

I've got some bad asthma, and it can be scarry not being able tobreathe all that well eh? But with Sebbie, and that SUPER MOM of yours,you probably don't get too scared! 

all my love sweet angel,

Lyndsy


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hi SLG..........COOL,finally got your hot tub !!!!!:bunnydance: Hope you arefeeling better...it is yukko to feel bad 

Here is a picture of our train village. Mommy andDaddy put a little tree in it this year. We can't play thepeople, mommy says they are not toys.....and that they will hurt us ifwe swallowed something but it is pretty to lookat and the skaters go round and round and it plays music.

ug:Merry Christmas.............we love ya..........Gomer and Cleo


----------



## RaspberrySwirl

Look everybody! Look at all that steam! :colors:

It was like 108 degrees! :shock: 

All those bubblesfelt so good on my ankles and my toes and my knees!





*THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!

I love you! 
*
:kiss:

Sebastian's Little Girl


----------



## holland

How exciting!!! :elephant:I'm so gladyou finally got your hot tub. :bunnydance:I hope you get tofeeling better soon.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

JUST TOO NEAT !!!!!:elephant:...........and your even sharing with your Daddy. :wink:

ug:


----------



## BunnyMom

Hi SLG! :wave:

I am soooo happy you got to use your hot tub! That is the best news I've heard all day!

Hope you keep feeling better!

:kiss:


----------



## sfritzp

YEAAAAAAAAAAA!
So glad you are enjoying it!
May God Bless everyone who GOES in it - and all those who had a part in GETTING it!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:Yayyou got it girl I bet you love it. Keep it up and get rid of them painsgirl. Just in time to be well for Christmas.


----------



## Carolyn

MISSION ACCOMPLISHED!






Seeing how you all have helped her and hearing how it helps her pain brings tears to my eyes. 

What an amazing group of people we have here. I know thatyour kindness and generosity will be returned to you tenfold.I couldn't think of a better gift for her and just in time forChristmas. 

INcredible. 

My heart can't thank those of you enough who stepped up to the plateand helped this precious child and family get this hot tub.Bless your heart. 

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I couldn't think of a better gift for her and just in time for Christmas.



*WOO HOO!!!:colors::bunnydance::colors:* 

What a beautiful Christmas present for us .... seeing SLG enjoying her new hot tub.

Hope it warms you all over and eases someof your pain. :bath:



MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## doodle

I'm so happy for you, SLG! I hope the hot tub helps you a LOT. 

Have a merry Christmas.


----------



## edwinf8936

I had a bad day at work, but that smile made it all better.

Ed


----------



## jordiwes

Ohhh, looks warm and toasty! Great news SLG! Here's hoping that you're feeling all better in time for Christmas! :muscleman:


----------



## LuvaBun

This has made my day. I am so pleased that yourbreathing improved enough to try out your hot tub. You look real good.Enjoy it, and have a great Christmas.

Jan


----------



## 

OH Sweety You lookso precious in that tub.! I was so happywhen You called last night and said you had enjoyedthe tub and how it made your legs feel somuch better .

Tell Mom and Dad not to forget theAromatherapycrystals that go with it. Lotsof Lavender to help relax eventhe most tired of Muscles and Minds.

Love ya Babe':kiss:


----------



## lyndsy

UMMMMMM, WHERE'S MY INVITE??????:waiting:



LMBO! Just kidding kiddo! 

I'm so very glad you got your tub, and it makes you feel so good...

I couldn't think of a more deserving little angel.

all my love,

:monkey:'s!


----------



## mygrl2k3

I am really happy for you. I bet it feels good to soak in the hot tub. :yes:

Cristy


----------



## The Missus

Oh my! Indeed!

:groupparty:

How wonderful and lovely!

The Missus!


----------



## seniorcats

Great news and great photo! I'm so glad SLG finally got the hot tub.


----------



## Gomer and Cleo

Hot tubspics.........yepper our Mommy found the pics of us in the hottub. Cleo didn't like very much.....she got out right afterMommy took the picture.


----------



## edwinf8936

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Elf Mommy

Oh how wonderful!!!! I'm so so glad we all couldhelp make this possible! I hope it helps your body feel much better.Keep up the good work, SLG! Are you sharing with Mom too?


----------

